# How to avoid moving with fleas?



## turkeburgr (Feb 4, 2010)

So I've had an off and on flea problem for the past six month. I've done Borax, Flea Spray and Frontline and it seems like we have it under control. I'm now moving to a new apartment that only has one carpeted room. I don't want to travel with the fleas obviously, so I'm taking the cats to the vet on move-in day to get a flea bath and Capstar and then they will travel to the new place.

I just don't want the fleas to travel in my furniture. My idea was to put the furniture in my garage and go scorched earth on it. I was then going to flea bomb the garage, spray everything with flea spray and then sprinkle it with Borax. After all that I was going to wrap it in plastic and leave it in the garage (live in the Northeast so its cold) for the 3 weeks till I move.

I understand the risk is still there but I'm torn because fleas were a pain and I don't want to deal with them again.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum and I hope all goes well and the fleas stay behind! _...wouldn't the freezing cold kill off the fleas during the time the furniture was stored in cold-storage?_


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Will cold kill the eggs, too? Or will they just go dormant?
You can add diatomaceous earth to your arsenal. Sprinkle it on, then vacuum it off when you get moved in. It's less toxic than your other weapons, and you can get it at a garden supply or pool supply store.
Also, I just remembered, one time I put flea collars under the cushions. The cheap, extra-toxic ones you'd never put on a kitty. 
That worked well when I lived in an apartment upstairs from a lady who had flea breeder-reactor dogs.
Let's not forget Sevin Dust. But you'll want to bag the furniture with that, and vacuum it off when you get moved, so it won't get on the kitties

And Welcome To CF! rcat


----------

